# /newroot failed: invalid argument

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

come e` il tuo /etc/fstab?

----------

## drins

 :Surprised: Last edited by drins on Sun Mar 14, 2010 11:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkmanPPT

sul forum della sabayon (basta cercare il tuo problema su google)

dicono che il problema sia l'ext4.

che kernel usi?

ergo, dimmi il risultato del comando

```
uname -a
```

prova con un kernel più recente. hai abilitato il supporto ext4 nel kernel?

inoltre pare che ci sia il tuo problema anche su gentoobugs

https://bugs.gentoo.org/39755

https://bugs.gentoo.org/39540

dacci una occhiata, chissà...

----------

